# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Birons

## cherokee

_A Very Happy Second Birthday BIRONS !!
"Lang may yer lum reek !"
XX_

----------


## pat

Happy 2nd Birthday to you all  in the shop, great shop, love to search in there when up, amazing what products they do stock or have in the back if not on display.
Wish we had one like that over here in Stornoway.

They have a much older version in Tarbert but it doesn't stock as much but it is similar to shop in the two Ronnies.

----------


## Birons

Thank you both.

With it being national gardening week, we now have in stock a full selection of fork handles.

wwwbirons.co.uk

----------


## Bobinovich

Now are you sure that's fork handles and not a quartet of wax & wick  :Grin: ?

----------

